# Tryon



## Jack W. (Jun 6, 2006)

I guess it's time to get this thread underway.   

I got kind of a late start on it, I really wasn't going to go, but Mary and Jethro taunted me and called me yellow, so out of love and spite I sent in the app.  We got confirmation over the weekend.  So,  If anybody is in Tryon this weekend stop by.  Thanks to the kindness of Chris L we compete under the name "Pigs on the Wing".  We have some new tricks up our sleeve for the 4 food groups.  I'm really good with everything but our chicken.  Jethro has undertaken chicken.  It ought to be interesting.  We will be serving a Tuna Pastrami for Anything But.   We will be using an OK Joe 30in Roadmaster and a WSM.  

So If your gonna be there raise your hand and I'll do my best to visit or look forward to your visit.  I'll let everyone know how it went.  We are pulling out Thrusday night. 

The butterflies have already started.  [-o< 

Good Q!


Jack


----------



## Finney (Jun 6, 2006)

Good Luck buddy. =D>   

Knock em Dead.  =D> 

Tuna Patrami?     Hmm  Might be good.


----------



## Larry D. (Jun 6, 2006)

I'll be there on Saturday as a spectator, and I'll try to look you up.  If you need a "gofer" to run errands, I can do that, too.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 6, 2006)

well now this is a big one...names like Willingham, Mixon, Dr. BBQ...

of course you've beaten Myron several times, so this should be a
great battle.

  Good luck.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 6, 2006)

Good luck Jack.  Dont forget to spread the BBQ 4 U word :!: .


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 6, 2006)

Good luck Bud! Hit one out of the park!  :!:


----------



## Finney (Jun 10, 2006)

Anybody heard from Jack?  Inquiring minds want to know! 8-[


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 10, 2006)

Results from Tryon:

Overall Rankings

1. Pit Dog BBQ
2. B S Pitmeisters
3. Firehouse BBQ, US
4. Boot Hill BBQ
5. Lazy Bones
6. Buttrub.com
7. A-Team
8. Big Green Eggs and Ham
9. Hickory Knoll Cookers
10. KP's Cowboy Cookers

Chicken

1. A-Team
2. B S Pitmeisters
3. Culture on the cobb
4. Home BBQ.com
5. Boot Hill BBQ
6. Fired Up Que
7. Carolina Rib King
8. Grillin Gangsters
9. Hickory Knoll Cookers
10. Pit Dog BBQ

Ribs

1. Pit Dog BBQ
2. Big Green Eggs & Ham
3. Wood Chicks BBQ
4. B S Pitmeisters
5. Home on the Range
6. Firehouse BBQ, US
7. The BBQ Source
8. Lazy Bones
9. Mtn. Magic Country BBQ
10. Buttrub.com

Pork

1. Pig Headed
2. Hickory Knoll Cookers
3. Buttrub.com
4. The BBQ Source
5. Home on the Range BBQ
6. Roeschey's Mtn Squealer
7. A-Team
8. Free State Smokers
9. Checkered Pig
10. Pirates of Grillibean

Brisket

1. Little Vaughn's Q-Shack
2. Firehouse BBQ, US
3. Mtn. Creek Home Blds
4. Pig-Me Cooking Team
5. KP's Cowboy Cookers
6. Blue Ridge Brewing
7. Boot Hill BBQ
8. Red White & Que
9. King's Cooking, Inc.
10. Paradise Ridge Cookin' T


----------



## Jack W. (Jun 11, 2006)

We just pulled in about 2 hours ago.  What a great fesitval.  The Blue Ridge mountains in the backround, plenty of blue grass music and great food.  It was an experience I'll never forget.  It was good to meet Larry D.  He was a big help during load out.  Thanks Larry.   =D> 

As a cooker some days are better than others.  This weekend was not ours for the smiles.   We tanked every event, and ended up 65 out of 74.  It stings to write it.   #-o 

What happened is anybodys guess.  We cooked our hearts out and put our best effort into our entries, unfortunatly the judges didn't agree.  We had a great time.  It was good to be with out with Mary, Adrith, Kaitlyn, and of course the most infamous Jethro.  

We'll get 'em at Boone Hall in two weeks.

Jack


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 11, 2006)

Yep, you never know what you're gonna get! My first time out I got 10th outta 61 in ribs. Next time 29 out of 32! The key is to have alot of fun and not care!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 11, 2006)

Congrats to Red White and Q for a second place in Anything butt with,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,A.B.T.'s


----------



## Larry D. (Jun 11, 2006)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> It was good to meet Larry D.  He was a big help during load out.  Thanks Larry.   =D>



Thanks to you, Jack, your lovely wife, Jeff's lovely wife... oh, and Jeff, too. (And the other couple, whose names I can't remember... cut me some slack, I'm 56 and can barely remember my own name sometimes!)   I had a great time, and really appreciate the chance to hang out with your team.  As for the results, "we wuz robbed!"   #-o 

I'll try to get the photos to you tomorrow.

Larry


----------



## Finney (Jun 12, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your placement, but it is the fun that counts.  Maybe we'll have a little "getting your name called" fun at Boone Hall.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 12, 2006)

so Jack were you happy with the turn ins?


----------



## Jack W. (Jun 12, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> so Jack were you happy with the turn ins?



The boxes looked great and the scores reflected that for the most part.  KCBS judges are instructed to start their judging at 6 and score up or down from there.  My sheets were scattered full of 7s and 8s with a few 9s.  9s mostly in appearance.  Basically the judges thought we had average stuff.  There must have been some damn good BBQ on that field.

The brisket was outrageous.  We cooked 3 Wagyu packers.  

The ribs had packing problems.  They came out of the cryovac with that little hint of sour smell.  It never went away.  

The pork was very good, I haven't decided if the injection hurt me here or not.

I let Jeff handel the chicken.  It was chicken.  He koshered the skin to try to get it to crisp up and it didn't work.  It was chicken.  

So, as the losers always say..."It's all about getting together with friends and having fun."

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 12, 2006)

lol.  Well that's not an easy comp, as you noted before you went.


----------



## Finney (Jun 12, 2006)

Where's the pics?


----------



## Jack W. (Jun 12, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Where's the pics?



Patience.  They'll be here.  

Larry D. ?

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 12, 2006)

Larry just emailed me and said your food sucks.


----------



## Jack W. (Jun 12, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Larry just emailed me and said your food sucks.



You are too kind!

That food really sucked big time!!   :!: 

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 12, 2006)

I doubt it.  Except for the chicken.  I'm still in shock, I guess it's just one of those days.  I wouldn't change anything based on one contest.
Maybe Jethro's cologne had an adverse reaction with the meat!


----------



## Larry D. (Jun 12, 2006)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK, let's see if this works...  here's Jethro pokin' a chicken...







Go to http://home.triad.rr.com/dsorgnzd/Tryon2006 to see more photos.  Jack, I will be glad to burn you a CD with all the photos at full size (1600 x 1200) if you want.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks for the pics.  Looks like men hard at work.


----------



## Jack W. (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks Larry D.  

As for the introductions, That's me (the cute one) in the 84 Lumber Hat.  Jethro is the ugly one.  Mary, my wife, is building boxes and Kait, my daughter, is helping.  Adrith, Jeffs wife, can be seen in the back round of the brisket picture standing up.  I think I take a pretty good pic.  I'm a man on a mission with that squirt bottle.  

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Jack W. (Jun 12, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Thanks for the pics.  Looks like men hard at work.



By the way Mary, Kait and Adrith are obviously women.

Mary says "hey"

Jack


----------



## Finney (Jun 13, 2006)

Tell 'em, "Hey from Finney"  :welcm:


----------

